# Tivo premiere with lifetime



## LosAngelesSports (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, I have a tivo premiere with lifetime available for sale. The tivo is 3 to 3.5 years old & has had a issue with freezing during playback a couple times recently but I've read that it is fixable. Anyways, lifetime costs $99 plus tax, add on shipping costs and a little goodwill and its all yours. PM me for more info. 

Thanks

Dion


----------



## mlangford (Mar 31, 2014)

I am interested in the tivo if it is still available.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought the TiVo. After a 2TB upgrade, it is working like new!

Thanks


----------

